#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Εκκαθαριστική ΦΠΑ και εισφορές ΤΣΜΕΔΕ

## ggaleos

Την καλημέρα μου,
θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω σε ποιον κωδικό της εκκαθαριστικής ΦΠΑ θα δηλωθούν οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. 
Ισχύει ότι θα μπουν στον κωδικό 666 ?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## accounter

Χρόνια Πολλά .

Οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές δηλώνονται στον κωδικό 666 στην εκκαθαριστική Φ.Π.Α

----------

